# Lentezza di Gentoo ...

## gatiba

Non so se a voi è capitato, ma io uso la Gentoo 1.4 a casa, mentre a lavoro una Suse 8.2 ed una Mandrake 9.1 .

Ebbene entrambe sono più veloci nello startup delle applicazioni rispetto alla Gentoo !

Non capisco come mai, ma nell'ultimo hanno sono passato dalla Gentoo 1.2 alla 1.4 passando per varie ricompilaizoni ed ogni volta noto la sua lentezza rispetto alle distribuzioni precompilate.

Eppure faccio un uso massiccio di CFLAGS per il compilatore gcc..

La vostra esperienza ?

----------

## almafer

stai attento a non esagerare con le ottimizzazioni ,puoi ottenere l'effetto contrario,che cpu e che ottimizzazioni?non è che io sia esperto ma qualche ragazzaccio qua ti può consigliare come impostarli al meglio  :Laughing: 

----------

## gatiba

In effetti ho letto pochi giorni fa su questo forum che determinate ottimizazioni inutili potrebbero nuocere alla velocità.

Non so se è il mio caso comunque ecco i miei flags, ho un ATHLON XP 2000+:

```

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -msse -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -O3 -pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -frerun-cse-after-loop -frerun-loop-opt -falign-functions=64 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -ffast-math -fprefetch-loop-arrays"
```

----------

## gatiba

Ed ecco il risultato del buon cpuinfo:

 *Quote:*   

> cat /proc/cpuinfo
> 
> processor       : 0
> 
> vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD
> ...

 

----------

## gatiba

Nessuno ha avuto esperienze simili alla mia ?

----------

## shev

Per ora no, gentoo è sicuramente la distro più scattante che abbia provato. Cmq tra circa una settimana dovrei aggiungere un nuovo pargolo alla mia lan, un Atlhon XP 2000 / 2200 (devo ancora valutare), se vuoi provo ad usare le tue flags e ti faccio sapere. Però devi pazientare per una /due settimane (anche se soffro più io di te ad aspettare  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## bsolar

Ad ogni modo flags più discrete tolgono dubbi e non fanno perdere molto in termini di prestazioni. Una volta settato -march le altre flags sono più o meno trascurabili secondo me.

CMQ c'è uno script che rileva le CFLAGS consigliate. Lo trovi cercando nel forum.

----------

## paolo

Secondo me le impostazioni sono troppo spinte.

Prova delle più semplici

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -msse -mmmx -O3 "
```

Già che ci sei prova anche la patch del kernel per rendere il multitasking di tipo preemptive: dovrebbe giovare all'utilizzo di tipo desktop.

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## gatiba

Ok !

Nel frattempo ho fatto un pò di prove usando il buon FreeBench, ed ecco lo strabiliante risultato.

Usando i miei primi flags, cioè:

```

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -msse -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -O3 -pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -frerun-cse-after-loop -frerun-loop-opt -falign-functions=64 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -ffast-math -fprefetch-loop-arrays"
```

Ho ottenuto un punteggio di 3.281, mentre usando questi altri flags:

```

-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -falign-functions=64 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -ffast-math -fprefetch-loop-arrays
```

un bel 3.594.

In pratica ho tolto tutti i riferimenti a SSE, MMx e 3DNOW, che dovrebbero essere inclusi nel -march=athlon-xp, ed un paio di altre cose anche quelle incluse nel march.

Che ne dite? Direi che aveva ragione Almafer !!!!   :Surprised: 

----------

## cerri

prova:

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -msse -mmmx -O3 -pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer
```

----------

## paolo

La differenza tra i benchmark e la realtà è tanta.

In teoria spingendo al massimo i tuoi flags (puoi anche copiarli dai risultati mandati dagli utenti con il processore come il tuo al sito di FreeBench) le prestazioni (dei benchmark!) migliorano anche di molto. Peccato però che poi le applicazioni non gireranno a dovere se gireranno e se si compileranno!  :Smile: 

Segui cerri!!!  :Wink: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## almafer

ho provato lo script del francese e mi da questo

```

chemako@tashunka chemako $ sh script.sh

 -march=athlon-xp -mfpmath=sse -msse -mmmx -m3dnow

```

mentre mi ispirerebbe di più la soluzione di cerri,ho un athlon-xp 2400+,voi che ne dite,qualcuno ha un processore simile?tra l'altro ho sempre avuto problemi con mplayer,eccetto quando lo installo scaricandolo dal sito ufficiale,nel caso dell'ebuild di gentoo,mi vanno i dvd a scatti e tra i messaggi leggo che è stato compilato senza supporto per sse,per adesso do retta a cerri,finora mi sono sempre trovato bene seguendo i suoi consigli  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

 *almafer wrote:*   

> ho provato lo script del francese e mi da questo
> 
> ```
> 
> chemako@tashunka chemako $ sh script.sh
> ...

 

 :Cool:  sono lusingato... 

 *almafer wrote:*   

> e tra i messaggi leggo che è stato compilato senza supporto per sse,

 

Allora ti manca sse in features... Ma fossi in te aggiungerei anche 3dnow e qualcos'altro... dai un'occhiata qui

 *almafer wrote:*   

> per adesso do retta a cerri,finora mi sono sempre trovato bene seguendo i suoi consigli 

 

Ora sono lusingatissimo   :Embarassed: 

----------

## bsolar

 *almafer wrote:*   

> ho provato lo script del francese e mi da questo
> 
> ```
> 
> chemako@tashunka chemako $ sh script.sh
> ...

 

La soluzione di cerri ti ispira di più perché è completa, lo script infatti consiglia solo le cflags base per il processore e lascia via la parte che è a stretta discrezione dell'utente, tipo -O o l'uso di -fomit-frame-pointer (che deve essere evitato da chi debugga).

Inoltre -O3 è sopravvalutata, allunga notevolmente i tempi di compilazione e la dimensione dei binari per un guadagno in termini di prestazioni minimo rispetto ad -O2.

----------

## almafer

quindi uno -02 sarebbe meglio,io sto provando la cerri-way,la prossima volta proverò questa opzione,non capisco una cosa,ho dato emerge -e world,perchè mi stà scaricando il kernel 2.4.19?  :Shocked: 

----------

## bsolar

 *almafer wrote:*   

> quindi uno -02 sarebbe meglio

 

NO! Dev'essere una 'o' maiuscolaaaaa!

 *almafer wrote:*   

> non capisco una cosa,ho dato emerge -e world,perchè mi stà scaricando il kernel 2.4.19? 

 

Uhm... non dovrebbe a meno che non era già installato prima. Cosa dice emerge -p, lo vuole installare come pacchetto nuovo?

----------

## almafer

-O2,errore di battitura  :Very Happy:  ,avevo fatto un -pe e non l'avevo visto stò kernel,ma a notte fonda potrei aver visto male,faccio l'ultima domanda,nel make.conf una volta settato la CFALG,la CXXFLAG basta lasciarla com'è?,cioè

CXXFLAG=$(eccetera

----------

## bsolar

 *almafer wrote:*   

> nel make.conf una volta settato la CFALG,la CXXFLAG basta lasciarla com'è?,cioè
> 
> CXXFLAG=$(eccetera

 

Si, a meno che non vuoi specificare CXXFLAGS diverse dalle CFLAGS.

----------

## almafer

ok,grazie mille a tutti e due  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Inoltre -O3 è sopravvalutata, allunga notevolmente i tempi di compilazione e la dimensione dei binari per un guadagno in termini di prestazioni minimo rispetto ad -O2.

 

Confermo, ma a me piace anche quel minimo punto percentuale...  :Wink: 

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Confermo, ma a me piace anche quel minimo punto percentuale... 

 

Quindi ti fanno schifo tempi di caricamento e memory footprint ridotti?  :Razz: 

----------

## cerri

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Quindi ti fanno schifo tempi di caricamento e memory footprint ridotti? 

 

Beh, i tempi di caricamento diciamo li sopporto, per avere un sistema un po' "piu' vivo", per quanto riguarda la memoria ho un notebook con 512Mb... finora non e' andata male  :Very Happy: 

Cmq dai, mi stai convincendo, quasi quasi passo a provare -O2.

emerge, tienti pronto!  :Very Happy: 

----------

